# Relabeling requirements



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay, so I've spent the last few hours reading tons of info on what is required in relabeling. I'm even more confused now I pulled a bunch of tshirts out of the closet to see what they had and it doesn't match up to what I'm reading. OBEY (for example) yes, they have all the right info...but it is hidden underneath their logo label. So what's right here? And what happens if your label is incorrect (legally)? Because OBEY isn't the only one I'm finding....any info would be great! Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Where are you reading where it says the information underneath a logo label is illegal?


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

In everything I've read so far. I think I'm driving myself crazy with this. Maybe if I explain what I would like to do....I want to use my logo only on top then on either the flip side of it or on a second label the required info. At this point, to make my life easier I'm thinking of going with a printed label...although it's not my first choice to use for labeling.


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, I just reread what you wrote. My other question is legally what happens if you don't label correctly?


----------

